# freebsd-boot partition



## Niatross (Mar 13, 2014)

Strange question, but I'm compelled to ask.

Do most people leave the "freebsd-boot" partition "as-is", with no file system?

I don't have a file system on mine. It's just a 512K partition that contains gptboot code on my system.

I was curious if anybody has used it for purposes other than gptboot code.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 13, 2014)

A filesystem on it would overwrite the bootcode.  Unless you just used the empty part past the bootcode... in which case, you've just reinvented either a filesystem or a new partition or both.

Remember, that empty space is less than half a megabyte.  There are useless files floating around in /usr that are taking up a lot more space.


----------

